# Recurve Bow Identification



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

First, Hello, I just joined this forum. I shot bows a lot as a kid growing up but haven't shot one until recently in probably close to 40 years. My 17 year old daughter said she wanted to take up archery shooting so I've been looking for equipment to start out. I was at a couple garage sales and found four recurve bows that look fairly interesting. I don't know much at all about recurve bows, and certainly nothing about the new compound bows. I'm wondering if anyone can either help me identify these bows, or point me to somewhere that might be able to help. I'm attaching some pictures for you to look at. I'll explain what little I can of what I see on each. The top one is a Golden Sovereign Mercury Cushion. Looks like a nice bow, seems to shoot pretty well also. The next one down doesn't have any legible labels left on it. What is left of the label only has the word Bronx on it. The next two, out of order in my close ups, both have a label Pantherglass - both look like the inner and outer surfaces of the arms are fiberglass reinforced. The bow with the 298 31# @ 28" has a label with the word MARK in a shield on it. The other one has that scripted Fire Fury on the handle. 

If anyone can give me any idea if these are decent bows, or anything else about their history I would most appreciate it. 

Thank you,

dj


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Nobody have any ideas? Suggestions as to where I might go to find out information about these bows? I've done some searching on the web, there are some very simple things about recurves on ebay. I found some info on the Golden Sovereign. Mostly old links with broken links/info. But it's a Ben Pearson from probably the early 1960's. It's the 70 inch, or largest model made at that time. I have found nothing on any of the other bows except one photograph that implies the bow with the 298 31#@28 might also be an old Ben Pearson. But certainly nothing definitive.

Any suggestions as to where I might look?

dj


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

First Golden Sovereign Mercury is a Ben Pearson late 60's or early 70's, the Fire Fury I think might be a Dickie Roberts bow & the other 2 have no clue.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

4lokate said:


> First, Hello, I just joined this forum. I shot bows a lot as a kid growing up but haven't shot one until recently in probably close to 40 years. My 17 year old daughter said she wanted to take up archery shooting so I've been looking for equipment to start out. I was at a couple garage sales and found four recurve bows that look fairly interesting. I don't know much at all about recurve bows, and certainly nothing about the new compound bows. I'm wondering if anyone can either help me identify these bows, or point me to somewhere that might be able to help. I'm attaching some pictures for you to look at. I'll explain what little I can of what I see on each. The top one is a Golden Sovereign Mercury Cushion. Looks like a nice bow, seems to shoot pretty well also. The next one down doesn't have any legible labels left on it. What is left of the label only has the word Bronx on it. The next two, out of order in my close ups, both have a label Pantherglass - both look like the inner and outer surfaces of the arms are fiberglass reinforced. The bow with the 298 31# @ 28" has a label with the word MARK in a shield on it. The other one has that scripted Fire Fury on the handle.
> 
> If anyone can give me any idea if these are decent bows, or anything else about their history I would most appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Check to see if the spelling is Pantherglas with only one "s".
In the late 1950's (1957,1958, some where in that range) there was a Mark Archery Company inc., and a sister company, Panther Archery Company inc., they had a shield logo, and used "Pantherglas". They where located in the Brooklyn/Queens. 

Fire Fury...IDK.....but it is a higher quality bow judging from the laminations.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I just love the wood on that "298" bow.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Far left looks like a Ben Pearson Pinto & far right is a Ben Pearson Golden Sovereign. No idea on 2 in the middle. Mid 60s early 70s bows. My brother shot a pinto & I a sovereign back then. Me with a couple Deer taken with Sovereign back in the 60s & my brother on right with his Pinto on a hunt in mid early 60s.


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

gnome said:


> Check to see if the spelling is Pantherglas with only one "s".
> In the late 1950's (1957,1958, some where in that range) there was a Mark Archery Company inc., and a sister company, Panther Archery Company inc., they had a shield logo, and used "Pantherglas". They where located in the Brooklyn/Queens.
> 
> Fire Fury...IDK.....but it is a higher quality bow judging from the laminations.


Yes indeed, silly me, it is Pantherglas - only one "s". The dates are spot on, in the set of archery items I bought, there were dates of 1959 through 1961 where the original owner was part of an archery club in the Bronx. The bow on the far left - that looks a lot like the Ben Pearson Pinto - it has the symbol with MARK on it. Perhaps it was Mark Archery trying to copy the Ben Pearson Pinto? Did those two companies ever do things together? Would it help if I took pictures of all the logos on each bow?

dj


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

ahunter55 said:


> Far left looks like a Ben Pearson Pinto & far right is a Ben Pearson Golden Sovereign. No idea on 2 in the middle. Mid 60s early 70s bows. My brother shot a pinto & I a sovereign back then. Me with a couple Deer taken with Sovereign back in the 60s & my brother on right with his Pinto on a hunt in mid early 60s.


Oh I love the photos! I'm waiting on a string for the "Pinto". I can't wait to shoot it. I must say, my daughter wanted to do this archery thing, but it sure put the bug back into me! I used to think I knew a lot about archery as my step-father was an archery instructor to the US olympic team back in the 1920's. By the time I came along, many years later, he would teach us how to shoot. We made all our own equipment, all the bows, arrows, strings etc. We used to get our own turkey's to make the fletchings, harvested horn, made our own hunting tips, target tips etc. But now, I don't even understand half the vocabulary today. And the prices on equipment, whew... I have a much reduced budget to this... The Golden Sovereign I actually pulled out of a dumpster near my house along with the bow next to it in the photo. The "Pinto" and "Fire Fury" I picked up with all the rest of the archery gear I now own off a Craigslist ad... well within in my budget... 

dj

I think I need to pick up a modern book on archery. Any suggestions?

dj


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

More pictures always help.
Just to be clear, left to right, which 2 say "pantherglas"? 1&2?

You have a real collectable find with the Sovereign Mercury ! Are the capsules still intact? They would not be able to produce a bow like that today! More pictures of this one please, just because its such an awesome bow.

There is very little information available on either the Mark Archery co., or the Panther Archery co. They had different business addresses, in NY., but they advertised together.
If the light/dark laminated bow has the word "pantherglas" on it, that would rule out it being a Pearson product, and thus not a pinto.

The no name bow #3,(l to r); does it have ANY markings anywhere?


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

gnome said:


> More pictures always help.
> Just to be clear, left to right, which 2 say "pantherglas"? 1&2?
> 
> You have a real collectable find with the Sovereign Mercury ! Are the capsules still intact? They would not be able to produce a bow like that today! More pictures of this one please, just because its such an awesome bow.
> ...


Apologies for taking so long to post a reply. My daughter had a 17th birthday party this past weekend and there were about 30 teenagers at my house, including a sleepover. I've only now gotten my head back above water to take photos and post them... So, I'll post individual posts for each bow, starting with the Mercury, as you've requested.There will be several posts for each bow as I took quite a few images. All four are strung for the photos. Let me know if any specific additional images you may wish for me to take. I'll try not to take so long to get back to you.


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Here are more images of the Mercury showing markings and such.


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

So here is the unknown bow. There were originally two "stickers" on the bow, one is completely illegible at this point, the other you can read the word Bronx along the bottom of the original sticker, and the first two letters CO of some other word above it. The center appears it had perhaps a running dear in the center of it? Anyway, take a look and see if it means anything to you. There are also numbers in the arrow rest, funny place from them I think. But, while it took me a number of attempts to get a decent photo of them, I think you can now read them pretty easily. There is the number 35 - I'd guess this is a 35 # bow. Then a 6 S and a 401. These don't seem to make any sense to me. It anyone has a better idea, I'd love to hear...First, the bow.


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Here are the markings, as best I can do... This bow is a bit plain, but does have some nice details.


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

O, so now for the Pinto, that isn't a Pinto... But still quite a lovely bow.


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Ok, more images of the not Pinto.. This is a very pretty bow. the original owner used masking tape and electrical tape in the rest area. I've removed it, but have to work at getting all the residuals off. Not sure how I'm going to do that at this point. I don't want to mess up the original finish. This bow is otherwise in excellent condition.


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Now for the past bow, the Fire Fury. this is a beautifully laminated recurve. Also in excellent condition other then some tape residue in the rest area. I've been shooting all four for the past couple weeks, but I need different arrows. There a bow shop in Carmel - not too far away from me - that has a shooting range and is a pro archery shop called "Flying Arrow Sports". They say they will let me "test drive" equipment. I'm going to bring all four bows over and see what I can do. Any additional info on this bow - I'm all ears. Thank you very much for looking.

dj


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

OK, last set of photos. Enjoy, and again, any and all feedback most welcome...

dj


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Some great archery history you have there. Takes me back to those days and before. The teenage daughter sleepovers I'm still trying to forget! Try WD-40 on the tape residue. It usually works great if you let it sit for a bit and I've not had it harm the finish on bows. Have fun.


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Bergloch said:


> Some great archery history you have there. Takes me back to those days and before. The teenage daughter sleepovers I'm still trying to forget! Try WD-40 on the tape residue. It usually works great if you let it sit for a bit and I've not had it harm the finish on bows. Have fun.


I'm way too old to have a teenage daughter... except, I do.. Hahaha, started late in life. That's OK, both daughters are great, and this last one will be off to college soon... 

WD-40 is a great idea! I'll give it a try, nice tip. Yea, I am having fun! All this was supposed to be for my 17 year old... She shot with me one day. Hasn't tried again. But me? Good grief, I can't put it down! LOL - well nice benefit from the teen....

dj


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the extra pictures. That Sovereign is a beautiful bow. A brush or feather rest would work well on it.

The running deer on the unknown bow looks so familiar, but I just can't put a name on it. Back then all the major manufactures made private label bows, for Western Auto, Herters, etc., even Bear made bows for Sears and Roebucks. Might never know about that one.

The Fire Fury and the Mark/shield are a rare find. Sorry, I don't have any additional information on them. You have some very nice shootable vintage bows, just remember B50 strings only.


----------



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

Really Great looking bows, good luck on identifying the non pinto!


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Flying arrow sports is a local shop to me.... they cater to the traditional crowd quite well. They have a wall of vintage bows they won't sell... believe me, I have tried


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

The pintoid appears to have been made by the Mark Archery Co. of Hollis, NY. (Never heard of 'em, myself)

Panther archery made bows and sold glass to other bow companies, including Tri-State Archery.

ads from 1957-58:


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Arrowwood said:


> The pintoid appears to have been made by the Mark Archery Co. of Hollis, NY. (Never heard of 'em, myself)
> 
> Panther archery made bows and sold glass to other bow companies, including Tri-State Archery.
> 
> ...


OMG! I used to live just a few blocks from Mark Archery in Hollis, NY! They weren't there when I lived there though... Nice adds! Thank you!.

dj


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

gnome said:


> Thanks for the extra pictures. That Sovereign is a beautiful bow. A brush or feather rest would work well on it.
> 
> The running deer on the unknown bow looks so familiar, but I just can't put a name on it. Back then all the major manufactures made private label bows, for Western Auto, Herters, etc., even Bear made bows for Sears and Roebucks. Might never know about that one.
> 
> The Fire Fury and the Mark/shield are a rare find. Sorry, I don't have any additional information on them. You have some very nice shootable vintage bows, just remember B50 strings only.


OK, so I don't know what B50 strings are. Or how to identify them. The Fire Fury actually has it's original string on it. The other three I've purchased the strings through the web watching to see where they say the string is good for traditional recurves. The Sovereign is a beautiful bow, and I love how it shoots. I don't know what a brush or feather rest is, although I think that is what's on the unknown bow? I've never shot that kind of rest before. I think in all the tid-bits I picked up with the bows, there are feather rests that have never been used in their original packaging... I may post pictures later and see if I'm right. Perhaps Flying Arrow, being a NY group and close to the City, may have some idea of what these bows are. I'll certainly post if I find out. Thank you for all your inputs.

dj


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Traditionalist said:


> Flying arrow sports is a local shop to me.... they cater to the traditional crowd quite well. They have a wall of vintage bows they won't sell... believe me, I have tried


They have three locations: Carmel, East Greenbush and Wappingers Falls. I've never been to any. It looks like their Carmel store is the main one. Do you know? Would you recommend one over the other? I was simply going to go to the one in Carmel as it seems to be the largest of the three. But if you have more info, let me know.

You certainly have some lovely bows...

dj


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

4lokate said:


> OK, so I don't know what B50 strings are. Or how to identify them. The Fire Fury actually has it's original string on it. The other three I've purchased the strings through the web watching to see where they say the string is good for traditional recurves. The Sovereign is a beautiful bow, and I love how it shoots. I don't know what a brush or feather rest is, although I think that is what's on the unknown bow? I've never shot that kind of rest before. I think in all the tid-bits I picked up with the bows, there are feather rests that have never been used in their original packaging... I may post pictures later and see if I'm right. Perhaps Flying Arrow, being a NY group and close to the City, may have some idea of what these bows are. I'll certainly post if I find out. Thank you for all your inputs.
> 
> dj


B50 is a dacron string material.
Fast Flight, or any other low stretch string will break the nocks on those old bows. That would be a shame. Just saying "good for recurves" is not a guarantee of being ok for vintage recurves!

Yes, A brush rest is like the one on the no-name. A lot of high end bow in the '60s used them.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

4lokate said:


> They have three locations: Carmel, East Greenbush and Wappingers Falls. I've never been to any. It looks like their Carmel store is the main one. Do you know? Would you recommend one over the other? I was simply going to go to the one in Carmel as it seems to be the largest of the three. But if you have more info, let me know.
> 
> You certainly have some lovely bows...
> 
> dj


The Carmel store is their main one. They have a decent selection of trad gear. They have a whole wall of recurves and longbows. Some new, some vintage. They won't have any idea though on most vintage recurves. They are more knowledgeable about modern products than vintage. However, they might know some info. It wouldn't hurt to take them there.

That lord mercury is a beauty ! So is the fire fury!


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

gnome said:


> B50 is a dacron string material.
> Fast Flight, or any other low stretch string will break the nocks on those old bows. That would be a shame. Just saying "good for recurves" is not a guarantee of being ok for vintage recurves!
> 
> Yes, A brush rest is like the one on the no-name. A lot of high end bow in the '60s used them.


So how would I know if these strings are dacron? 

dj


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Traditionalist said:


> The Carmel store is their main one. They have a decent selection of trad gear. They have a whole wall of recurves and longbows. Some new, some vintage. They won't have any idea though on most vintage recurves. They are more knowledgeable about modern products than vintage. However, they might know some info. It wouldn't hurt to take them there.
> 
> That lord mercury is a beauty ! So is the fire fury!


OK, well, I'll find out what they know... I'm also looking to see if the strings I have are OK, and I'm looking for arrows. 

I quite agree with you - The Lord Mercury and Fire Fury are - well in my mind - stunningly beautiful bows... The Fire Fury is in pretty close to pristine condition, once I get the residual tape off it... The Lord Mercury actually has the most wear and tear of the 4. But it shoots soooo smoothly!!!

dj


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

4lokate said:


> So how would I know if these strings are dacron?
> 
> dj


 You don't. Visually, there isn't any reliable way to tell. The one original string is probably safe as far as being Dacron. 
The ones that where purchased on the web should say on the package they came in.


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Hmmm, nothing on the package indicating what the string is made from... I'll have to see how to know... Might be able to identify it through PLM (polarized light microscopy)....

dj


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

4lokate said:


> Hmmm, nothing on the package indicating what the string is made from... I'll have to see how to know... Might be able to identify it through PLM (polarized light microscopy)....
> 
> dj


Can you go back to the web site you bought them from, and check the product description?
PLM.....I have no idea... But if that works, alot of people would like to know!


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

The strings are most likely dacron. 

Keep us updated with those bows! They are a nice bunch! I tried finding the one with bronx ny on the bottom limb, I know I have seen that logo somewhere....I searched everywhere I could with no results.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

As said before, look at the place you purchased them from. If it says something like "upgrade", fast flight, FF, or D97, do not use them. I would cry if you ruined these bows by shooting the wrong string. Another clue would be if the seller offers different strings, b50, or b55 would be the cheapest string they offer. If you bought their cheapest string, it would be one of the times buying cheap payed off for you.


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

Traditionalist said:


> The Carmel store is their main one. They have a decent selection of trad gear. They have a whole wall of recurves and longbows. Some new, some vintage. They won't have any idea though on most vintage recurves. They are more knowledgeable about modern products than vintage. However, they might know some info. It wouldn't hurt to take them there.
> 
> That lord mercury is a beauty ! So is the fire fury!


The Ben Pearson bow like that one used mercury (the liquid metal) as a shock absorber. You should be able to feel the sort of rattle when you shake the bow if this is one of them, and I think it is. Behind those medallions on the upper and lower face of the bow are the mercury capsules. Do you notice if that is the case?


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Archer Mech said:


> The Ben Pearson bow like that one used mercury (the liquid metal) as a shock absorber. You should be able to feel the sort of rattle when you shake the bow if this is one of them, and I think it is. Behind those medallions on the upper and lower face of the bow are the mercury capsules. Do you notice if that is the case?


That is most certainly the case. I had thought the mercury was in the stabilization bar that had originally stuck out the front - a part I do not have. I had no idea the mercury was under those medallions. I never even thought to shake it as you've just suggested. Very cool!

dj


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

Halfcawkt said:


> As said before, look at the place you purchased them from. If it says something like "upgrade", fast flight, FF, or D97, do not use them. I would cry if you ruined these bows by shooting the wrong string. Another clue would be if the seller offers different strings, b50, or b55 would be the cheapest string they offer. If you bought their cheapest string, it would be one of the times buying cheap payed off for you.


I actually didn't care about the price when I was looking, but after looking around on several web sites, I realized the strings for these bows were the least expensive on the selections. I'm quite certain I have Dacron, but I will check...

dj


----------



## 4lokate (May 30, 2016)

gnome said:


> PLM.....I have no idea... But if that works, a lot of people would like to know!


It will work. I only have to find "standards". That means I need to find known dacron fibers and then I can compare. It would help to know what all the fibers are that are used in all the different kinds bow strings. Then I could clearly distinguish. PLM (polarized light microscopy) is a very old technique that is particularly good at identifying minerals and fibers. The US Customs folk, for example, use it for checking goods that are being imported in the US that say they are made from whatever - cotton, polyester, blended, wool, etc. It is used a lot in forensics, especially when there are only very tiny samples. It has a huge range of application, just not a lot of people knowing how to do it anymore, especially not many young people... LOL, I've been around quite a long time....

Once you have your visual standards, it is very fast and very robust. I have identified fibers this way with sample sizes that are way below the detection limit for FTIR, for example. I'm just not sure if I have a Dacron standard. I'd have to find one if I don't.

dj


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Any updates?


----------

